# Suns/Wolves/Bulls(maybe)/Celtics Trade Speculation



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

There has been ALOT of speculation going on about the Suns and Wolves.
It seems this **** is forreal.

One guy said Suns are not thinking about doing the a Wolves trade because a "source" told them that Kobe wanted to the Suns. They want to see if that's true and go after Kobe.

What's your guys thoughts?
Kobe or KG, or no trade at all? 

There seems to be way too much speculation going on for this to be totally BS.
Remember that Bulls/Suns trade article? All the pieces are coming together....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It all depends on who had to go. If it's Amare for KG then no deal, but if it's Marion for KG, then deal. However, there's not enough basketball for Amare and Nash and Kobe.

But I want Marion to be a Suns player forever. I hope that the Suns trade for Artest.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

I havent heard about a move for Artest. What would that involve?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kings are looking to dump salary and rebuild. Bibby and Artest could be sent in either a package for a young star or just released.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

we have been underachieving in the playoffs for our talent level. Perhaps a trade is needed to jumpstart us. I dont know about amare and kg being together. In all actuality, if its either amare or shawn that goes, Ill keep marion and give amare, because the matrix defends rebounds does everything we need him to do. Amare is dominant, but are there questions about his attitude? lack of Defense? hrmmm. 

Kobe on the Suns? now thats entertaining, but i doubt it happens. Or else i do see Kobe settling down and becoming much more team first. Shoot less, better %'s. But that would probably render us a bit useless, since amare or shawn and basically our frontcourt would be non-existence in favour of the best backcourt. 

Still, hopefully whatever kerr does, he only tweaks the suns like he mentioned. No massive overhaul, but smart tweaking, AND some coaching adjustments (fingers crossed) would be the best way to go.


----------



## fact0r (Nov 18, 2006)

kobe and raja bell on the same team... i don't think that would work


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

if suns get kg for marion and kt and some picks, would be great for everybody, and if minny want more young talents, trade later marion to boston for pick #5, that would be great, but if they trade kg for amare wouldnt be such great trade


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^If the Wolves trade Marion for just the #5 pick, McHale should be fired and executed.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

He already ought to be fired/executed, that would just be icing on the big 'ol failure cake. 

The Suns won't move Amare for K.G., any trade for a big name player will involve Marion. As has been stated, the Suns front office is asking a tremendous price for Amare. They are asking a tremendous price for Marion, for that matter, but the asking price on Amare is considerably higher, and I don't see anyone actually making an offer for Nash with the expectation of getting him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Interesting.



> Sources from several NBA teams say the Wolves have been making calls to gauge Garnett's trade value throughout the league. The most provocative conversation of which I've heard has been with the Phoenix Suns, who are said to be ambivalent about moving 24-year-old Amaré Stoudemire to Minnesota in a package for Garnett, 31.
> 
> A league source understood the talks with Phoenix to be in a preliminary stage, saying, "They're not hot yet.''





> If they were to send Bryant to Phoenix for Stoudemire, it would probably initiate a two-pronged plan to build a champion. As one example, they could spend the next three years unloading salary and developing rookie-scale players with the goal of generating enough cap space to land LeBron James or Dwyane Wade when they can opt out in 2010.
> 
> At that time Stoudemire will be 27, James will be 25 and Wade will be 28.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/ian_thomsen/06/18/garnett.notes/index.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I would rather the team went through trials and tribulation than becoming a behemoth for a year or two and then blowing up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Latest on the KG stuff




Avalanche said:


> ok got a couple of updates.
> 
> the suns are trying to get a third team involved to take marion because we dont want him, we are waiting on a return call to hear who the third team is and what they offer (so hopefully for the number 5 and theo)
> 
> ...


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

It sounds more and more like the Wolves would be willing to get into a deal with KG and phoenix just as long as boston, atlanta, etc someone with a high draft pick and young players is involved. Boston seems like the ideal 3rd partner. Marion to Boston, maybe phoenix throws in a a draft pick or marcus banks or someone. Minnesota gets the #5 pick, maybe telfair, jefferson or perkins, gomes, allen? Some combination of young players that would compliment Foye and would compliment whoever they want with the 5th pick, and Boston gets Marion to pair with Pierce, and I'm thinking they keep Jefferson. Pierce, Marion, Jefferson is good enough to get to the playoffs in the East. Phoenix gets KG and a Nash, KG, Amare trio tears through everyone and wins the title.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now it seems like it could go either way to Boston, or PHX. Contradicting sources. All these rumors could still be bull**** and he stays put.

I really would not understand why he would go to Boston. Doesn't make sense to me. Because he is not winning a damn thing there. MAYBE get to the ECF and MAYBE a Finals appearance, either of those could be a stretch. They're definitely not winning a title. He and Pierce and whatever they would have left over is not enough to beat one of the top 4 or 5 out WEST.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It sounds to me like a lot of hopeful trade scenarios in which the GMs receiving KG don't realize that he is over 30 (31 to be exact) and is expected to receive half the cap each year. In order to get KG, they'd have to give away their entire roster. If KG wants out, all he has to say is that he wants out. However, if he truly wants a ring and not a crap ton of money, he would have renegotiated his contract but he didn't. He likes the money and is okay with not winning. 

The only way he's going to get a ring is if he does a Malone. (but doesn't get injured in the CFs like Malone)

It just seems like everyone believes that the Suns are being dismantled this offseason and are trying to create scenarios in which KG leaves the Wolves and Phoenix loses its superstars. The same goes with Chicago. But what I don't understand is why would Chicago who has a great payroll and young talent trade it away for a huge payroll and no championship? No one can argue that these players don't need a few more years of development before they are ready to compete for a championship.... even with KG.

As for Boston, the rumors are pretty much to give Minny talent and its future for KG.... that's a great idea!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> As for Boston, the rumors are pretty much to give Minny talent and its future for KG.... that's a great idea!



Yup, Ainge is definately involed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KG couldn't renegotiate his contract even if he wanted. It's not the NFL. NBA deals are guaranteed.

He wouldn't be going anywhere if he hadn't said he wants out. I assume he did it quietly. Unless all these rumors are nothing.

Boston certainly has the pieces for a KG deal. They don't have to give up their entire rostere ither. They've collected quite a bit. They probably feel they might as well try it. Pierce would end up being moved if they don't do something. Because it gets to a point where collecting all this young talent gets to be enough. 

If KG who wants to win, I don't think going to Boston is a smart move. You won't win a title. All he has to say, is no to Boston.


I don't think Chicago is an option right now. I think they're set on Kobe, if anything happens there. But your point remains the same. Just with the talent they have, they might be waiting a while, or never for a championship team, without a superstar or go-to guy. They could all turn out to be good players, but not enough to win a title.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And I was right.

KG says NO to the Boston deal

link




> If the Minnesota Timberwolves are listening to offers for Kevin Garnett, the player is trying to make their job easier.
> 
> Forget Boston, is the word from the star center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, ****. Basically the same article above with this added in.

link



> According to a report on Sports Center, sources tell Marc Stein that Garnett would want to go to Phoenix if he is dealt


edit: more coming from the woodwork. Marion said NO about going to Boston or Minnesota which potentially hurt that deal.



link


> All of which should help explain why the Suns are No. 1 on his list.
> 
> Another big factor: Garnett and Suns guard Steve Nash, sources say, have become good friends over the past few years, starting in 2005 when Garnett was one of the first players in the league to call Nash and congratulate him on his first MVP trophy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Yup, Ainge is definately involed.


Oh....My...God.... is there a trophy for this? Watching Ainge and McHale make a trade is like watching the Special Olympics! First we trade Szerbiak for Davis, then we trade Garnett for Szerbiak and everyone not named Paul Pierce or will not be named Paul Pierce for the next two years. I think Stern has forbade them from dealing with anyone else in the league!


----------

